# Saturday pics



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Shot our 4 guy limit of roosters both saturday and sunday, but only took a pic of saturday's birds. Plus we shot 20 more ducks. Great weekend to be in the field.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Public or private land?

We did not see a single bird today, working plots and public land.

We usually do pretty good, but today we decided to try some new plots not expecting much. We visited a good amount of plots today, and 4 of them were on the plots guide, but did not exist. That was a waste.

I've finally started marking which plots are duds and which ones are hot, lol.

Still had a blast, but to hell with trying new spots, lol.

We have some private land we will be trying in a couple weeks. We should do pretty good then.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

We always hunt PLOTS the first weekend. 22 of the 24 birds came off of the same quarter of public land. But I am always in the area for bow hunting, doves, and grouse. I even make trips just to see how the hatch went, and remember which places I have seen the most birds. We always find a spot with corn or beans next to it. 
We parked on a section line between the beans and the CRP, 2hrs before sunrise and when day breaks you can just watch the birds fly within yards of the vehicle making their way to the crop. We had about 75 birds within 50 yrds of our truck, got out when it was good enough to see( and legal to shoot) and had 5 birds down within 30 seconds, this happened both mornings. Pretty much a sh!% show!! Plus a fare share of roosters got away. I found myself in the middle of about 150 birds, shot my limit in 3 and just watched them after that until the other 3 guys got up to me after sprinting about 75 yrds. It was crazy!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

As predicted, the survival and hatch success will be spotty throughout the state. There will be pockets of birds, and finding those birds is the key.

If Wingmaster spends that much time in the country side, he definetly deserved and earned a good opener.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice pic!!

Just wonder how G&F came up with their numbers?


----------

